
Proxmox Backup Server Beta Announced - Deduplication, Incremental backups, ... - tlamponi
https://forum.proxmox.com/threads/proxmox-backup-server-beta.72676/
======
tlamponi

      Main Features
      
      Support for Proxmox VE
      The Proxmox Virtual Environment is fully supported and you can easily backup
      virtual machines (supporting QEMU dirty bitmaps) and containers.
      
      Performance
      The whole software stack is written in Rust, to provide high speed and memory
      efficiency.
      
      Deduplication
      Periodic backups produce large amounts of duplicate data. The deduplication
      layer avoids redundancy and minimizes the used storage space.
      
      Incremental backups
      Changes between backups are typically low. Reading and sending only the delta
      reduces storage and network impact of backups.
      
      Data Integrity
      The built in SHA-256 checksum algorithm assures the accuracy and consistency of
      your backups.
      
      Remote Sync
      It is possible to efficiently synchronize data to remote sites. Only deltas
      containing new data are transferred.
      
      Compression
      The ultra fast Zstandard compression is able to compress several gigabytes of
      data per second.
      
      Encryption
      Backups can be encrypted on the client-side using AES-256 in Galois/Counter
      Mode. This authenticated encryption mode provides very high performance on
      modern hardware.
      
      Web interface
      Manage Proxmox backups with the integrated web-based user interface.
      
      Open Source
      No secrets. Proxmox Backup Server is free and open-source software. The source
      code is licensed under AGPL, v3.
      
      Support
      Enterprise support will be available from Proxmox.
    

\-- [https://pbs.proxmox.com/docs/introduction.html#main-
features](https://pbs.proxmox.com/docs/introduction.html#main-features)

